# Hba1c



## Amanda102 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hannah's 3 monthly clinic appointment this afternoon. Hba1c of 7.2 which the consultant was really happy with. She said a child of her age's target is less than 7.5. It feels like it has been a bit of a struggle battling periods of highs in particular, but I  am reassured to think we must be doing ok! Hannah was a bit alarmed when the nurse started taking more blood than usual and urine, but was told it was her annual check up.  She also has to go for her eyes to be checked as she is now over 12. I had to do a bit to calm her down and explain it was just routine as she started to panic. Nobody thought to explain it all to her! Oh well.... Here's to the next 3 months!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2012)

That is a good result Amanda, well done to you all!  As you say, they could have explained the reason for doing things beforehand! She will know what to expect next time


----------



## Fettuciniuse (Sep 17, 2012)

well done Amanda & Hannah!


----------

